# Canon printer refresh roadmap?



## davidhfe (Jan 15, 2019)

I've been seriously considering a Pro-1000 for the last few months, but it occurred to me it's going on three years old. Has there been anything in the rumor mill about an update? What's the normal life span for the pro printers?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 15, 2019)

I attended a Canon seminar yesterday and picked up a new brochure- Canon Product Guide, Fall/Winter 2018/2019 which only lists ImagePROGRAF 1000 under inkjet printers. The 100 and the 10 have both recently undergone "Fire Sale" pricing periods. I would look for a 13by19 printer that incorpates the new ink formulation from the IPF1000 to replace both the 10 and 100 models. Improvements would be standardization of ink, moving to the 12 ink capability (maybe 8 for this entry model), incorporating print management software from the 1000 and possibly an optional roll feed option. The 17 inch imagePROGRAF model appears to have been dropped so that the smallest one now is 24".

The latest EOS system guide (vol 8.01) does show both the 10 and the 100 on the page for printers.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 15, 2019)

Nothing new on the horizon yet. Watch the Northligh Images site for latest info.


----------



## LDS (Jan 16, 2019)

dickgrafixstop said:


> The 100 and the 10 have both recently undergone "Fire Sale" pricing periods. [...] The 17 inch imagePROGRAF model appears to have been dropped so that the smallest one now is 24".



The 17" class model is the ImagePROGRAF 1000 - although IIRC it doesn't support roll paper.

The "fire sale" model as far as I know was mostly the Pixma Pro 100 - but both the 100 and 10 were replaced by the 100S and 10S respectively - which is true that are only marginal improvements in connectivity. The Pro 1 is a 12 ink printer, but it shares some of the limitations of the lower models. Still Canon doesn't look keen on replacing these models, but it could happen.

Three years are not many for a printer model - sometimes the drivers/OS support is the biggest factor for replacing a printer - and with very expensive ones, it could be better to keep an old PC just to run the prints as quality is still more than good enough.


----------



## davidhfe (Jan 16, 2019)

LDS said:


> Three years are not many for a printer model - sometimes the drivers/OS support is the biggest factor for replacing a printer - and with very expensive ones, it could be better to keep an old PC just to run the prints as quality is still more than good enough.



Agree on the quality part--would just love to have roll/pano support. Not enough to drive me to the P800 though


----------



## -pekr- (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for the thread, we are too, considering buying ImagePrograf 1000 model, which is dated back to 2015 as far as released date goes. So just wondering, if there is a new replacement in the pipeline, or not. CP+ is happening next month - is it possible that Canon will announce new lines of printers there? Might wait few more weeks to realise ....


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 28, 2019)

I really have no complaints about my PRO-1000. I personally don't see a need for them to come out with a new printer line any time soon. I feel like they really put a lot of thought and development into the PRO-1000 through 6000 line of printers. Mine has performed just about flawlessly. I would be really surprised to see something new come out soon, even if they are a few years old at this point. I certainly wouldn't be in the market for a new one even if one was released. There's really nothing about the PRO-1000 that I wish would be improved. Although, admittedly I don't have a desire to run roll paper on it.


----------

